# How to install Defenderworx black bowties. The right way.



## devildogsett (May 3, 2013)

Required materials:

Goo Gone 
Drill with drill bits 
Razor blade 
Windex 
Paper towels 
Beer 
And of course the bowties: DefenderWorx 900638 Black Bowtie for Chevrolet Cruze : Amazon.com : Automotive 
I started on the back one:







Grab the largest drill bit you have and drill a hole SLOWLY into the center of the bowtie. You'll know when you've gone far enough because you'll "pop through" and start drilling into the adhesive. That's where you should stop drilling...








From here, grab a flat head screwdriver and carefully pry the emblem off. It'll most likely break in half but it's junk anyways at this point. Now you're just left with the adhesive on the chrome.














Use your razor blade to get under the adhesive so you can peel it off. If you use a blow dryer it should make the adhesive come off more easily. I didn't go this route because I'm single and don't live with a female.
Oh and I'm happy.







Use the Goo Gone and paper towels to get the adhesive you can't get off with the razor blade. This is by far the longest step. It won't hurt your paint or chrome or anything. After you're satisfied, use the Windex and thoroughly wipe off the chrome. Any remaining Goo Gone will cause the new adhesive not to stick.







Before you put the rear bowtie on, fit it to the chrome piece and remember which way it's oriented because it only fits one way. Then simply peel off the tape on the new bowtie and stick it in there.







The front works the exact same way. But it obviously only fits in one way so it's a little easier.













It took me about 4 hours because I had to figure it out and I did it slow and methodically. It should take the average person 6 beers to complete.














Overall I think they look clean and they add a subtle personalization to your car, plus they're a sturdy, well-built product. Whenever it comes to cars, you always get what you pay for. So if you're thinking of doing those cheap $10 vinyl stickers instead of this more expensive option, then let me be the first to say, "I told you so."


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

There was a write up on this a few months back and another way that I found easier is using fishing string inserted between the chrome and gold bow ties, slowly pull the string back and forth and it will come off without breaking it or drilling. Very nice and detailed rite up with photo's should help others a lot.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

They really look nice and professional. My only question is why are the Defenderworx bow ties so expensive though? What is the material that they are made out of?

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

NYCruze2012 said:


> What is the material that they are made out of?


T6061 billet aluminum

$82 is cheaper than most I have seen, I usually see them for $125-150


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I put square black vinyl over my bowties, then used an exacto knife to cut out the bowtie in between the gold and chrome section. When I cut, it pushed in a lip of vinyl around the gold, so it's somewhat wrapped on. I've had them on for about 8 months now and they still look flawless. Cost me $2. And they're gloss like the car.

Nice write up though.


----------



## Tustin1 (May 12, 2013)

JayZee said:


> I put square black vinyl over my bowties, then used an exacto knife to cut out the bowtie in between the gold and chrome section. When I cut, it pushed in a lip of vinyl around the gold, so it's somewhat wrapped on. I've had them on for about 8 months now and they still look flawless. Cost me $2. And they're gloss like the car.
> 
> Nice write up though.


I did the same with carbon fiber wrap, picked up a 5' x 1' roll for $3, and they look great. However you decide to change the look of your emblems, it really makes an impact on the overall look of the car...


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I bought a pair of red vynal overlays from Grafix Works expensive but worth it.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks awesome! And nice Darwinism fish. I might have to get one for myself.


----------

